# New here/ Can't sleep



## TheStorySoFar (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, my names David and I'm 18.

I've had DP for 8 months now, but two nights ago I was sitting in my bed and I thought to myself "Why don't I just research this?"

So I literally typed into google "Why don't I feel real?"

It lead me to depersonalization.

I told my mom about it last night and printed out a bunch of things about it to show her.

I've been watching a bunch of youtube videos from people that have it and it does make me feel a lot better, but at the same time I still get confused as fuck.

I'm not really sure how this site works, but talk to me or reply if you want.

I haven't told my friends that i'm dealing with this yet because I know they won't understand, so I'm guessing talking to people on here that do understand is a start, haha.

Right now at this moment I'm trying to stay strong, but I know when a breakdown happens I'm going to need help.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.

I agree the hardest part is trying to communicate with friends. They are quite dismissive of the whole situation--I wish I knew one person in Melbourne, Australia who had DP/DR. I feel it would make the world so much easier.

I have not told my family--god, I would never do that. I'd rather pretend than live with the stigma of being 'ill'. But I don't live with my family, So I only have to pretend when I see them.

I don't think telling people really helps. Maybe tell your best friends (one person should only have two or three best friends) -- and try to explain it to them as best you can. Otherwise, we are here to help (although its debatable that communicating with DP/DR really helps).

Just try stay as calm as possible. Thats my mantra.


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello,

Before I go to bed, I try to do a few things that will:

A ) Distract me, and stop the intrusive thoughts that I have.
B ) Dumb me down a bit, get me tired and in the mood to sleep.

When I'm in a good and ready mood to sleep, I go to bed a few minutes early. Say if I wanted to go to bed at 10:00, I would go to bed at 9:50. I always put on some very relaxing music, such as solo piano, or natural sounds and such. For the first 10 minutes or so, I just listen to the music, and try to wind down further. Once I'm relaxed, I keep paying attention to the music. When I find my mind wandering, I go back to the music. Notice all of the aspects of what is happening in the music. This will keep your brain occupied, while you slowly... slowly... drift off to sleep. You won't even notice that you're falling asleep, you'll just be out, and you will wake up in the morning realizing you just slept a whole eight hours!









Don't forget, you can always listen to calming music. It will help keep your mind busy, and it has a contagious cheerful attitude. You will feel much better.

Best of luck!
Psymon.


----------

